# A billion here a billion there...............



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This is downright scary...

The next time you hear a politician use the word "billion" casually, think about whether you want this politician spending your tax money.

A billion is a difficult number to comprehend, but one advertising agency did a good job of putting that figure into perspective in one of its releases.
A billion seconds ago it was 1959
A billion minutes ago Jesus was alive.
A billion hours ago, kdub was a teen ager and our ancestors were living in the Stone Age.
A billion dollars ago was only 8 hours and 20 minutes, at the rate the government spends it.
__________________


----------



## jacksbrat (Feb 12, 2006)

> A billion dollars ago was only 8 hours and 20 minutes, at the rate the government spends it.


And a billion dollars is how much of my tax dollars were spent sevicing the nation's debt *today*, and every day since Reagon left office. If things keep going like they have, it will be 2 billion a day before Bush leaves office. When the government pays, someone receives, and it ain't no poor needy person. Why isn't this called welfare for the rich? Why arent we paying down this debt instead of making it worse. This can only make taxes higher, and services for them less.

_WHEREAS, The federal government has amassed a national debt of more than five trillion seven hundred billion dollars ($5,700,000,000,000), and in 1999 federal tax dollars will be used to pay three hundred fifty­seven billion dollars ($357,000,000,000) in interest on the national debt; and
_
http://www.state.co.us/gov_dir/leg_dir/ ... jr1016.htm


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

When Democrats gave away the pannama canal and gave billions to terrorest it's money well spent.
When a Republican spends billions on Defense it ****** of the Democrates to no end.
Besides the President can't spend ONE DIME without congress approval so that wipes out your theroy about Reagan. Congress was run by a bunch of DEMOCRATS and they gave Regan everything he wanted as long as they got their PORK for their states. 
Also Regan probally VETO'ed more than any President, and wanted the line-item-veto.
So get your crap in one sock before enguaging your cockholster.
Besides, I bet you couldn't count your balls and come up with the same number twice! 
That's what I think of your democrate fuzzy math and smarts department!


----------



## jacksbrat (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea, Yea, Yea. Reagon had nothing to do with the debt he created, it was all the democrats fault. If his tax cuts worked so well, why are we still paying for them? Wonder just who will you be trying to blame George Bush's disaster on 30 years from now while we're still paying for them too????


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

> Wonder just who will you be trying to blame George Bush's disaster on 30 years from now while we're still paying for them too????


Were blaming it on the Democrats. :lol:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Remmeber in school about how bills become law!
If Reagan made all these laws and budgets without anyone else that should be somewhere in our history books. Because that's FICTION not FACT.
You remind me of the MOONEY's, running around with no clue with their glazed over brain washed little beedy eyes.


----------



## jacksbrat (Feb 12, 2006)

Help me understand this. The president submited a budget that had huge tax cuts and massive deficit spinding, but it'd congress's fault because they didn't stop him.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

The President can't spend a DIME without Congress approval!
Do you need me to draw you a picture?
Learned that in the 7th Grade. :homer:


----------



## jacksbrat (Feb 12, 2006)

> The President can't spend a DIME without Congress approval!
> Do you need me to draw you a picture?


Yes, but the president submits the budget and Congress approves it. Are you suggesting the a democratic congress dreamed up the idea of budgit busting tax cuts?????? Naaa.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

The Senate late Thursday night gave final approval to its FY 2006 Budget Resolution by a vote of 51-49. Congressional Budget Resolutions set government spending and revenue parameters for the congressional committees, which translate those limitations into final appropriations and tax legislation. Those resolutions can mandate that spending reductions be made by those committees, which is the case this year with student aid funding.

In the end, the Senate Republican leadership did not seek to strip out a *successful amendment offered by Sen. Ted Kennedy (D-Mass.), which increased education funding by $5.4 billion education funding for FY 2006.* In a flurry of activity Thursday evening, higher education advocates thwarted the threat against the Kennedy amendment.


----------



## jacksbrat (Feb 12, 2006)

WASHINGTON - Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist and House Speaker Dennis Hastert engineered a backroom legislative maneuver to protect pharmaceutical companies from lawsuits, say witnesses to the pre-Christmas power play.

The language was tucked into a Defense Department appropriations bill at the last minute without the approval of members of a House-Senate conference committee, say several witnesses, including a top Republican staff member.

http://www.gallatinnewsexaminer.com/app ... 309/MTCN04

At least the republicans knew what they were voting on.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

So now you know the process, your welcome :beer:


> At least the republicans knew what they were voting on.
> _________________


You said it , maybe the democrats know what their voting for too but hope you won't call them on it, if they can remmeber (KERRY" I voted for it before I voted against it",WTF?).

Every village has one................................


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

WOW!!! Lights are on now! :huh:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Jacksbrat wrote:

And a billion dollars is how much of my tax dollars were spent sevicing the nation's debt today, and every day since Reagon left office.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just to maintain perspective on that statement ...

Government Revenue increased dramatically from 1980 to 1988 and the President can't spend much of anything over any extended period of time ...

so ...

Just exactly who is it our loathsome buddy Jack is pointing his furry finger at??


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> furry finger


 :lol: are you trying to hint that maybe his knuckles drag the ground :lol:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I wanna know what he does for a living that he pays a billion in income tax.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Jacksbrat and MT are TWINS?


----------

